# Husky Bits



## wllm_curran (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a quick question for some of the more experienced members of the site. I've been checking out Husky's website and like a lot of what I see. I know Mike highly recommends their router plate. :yes4: I've been looking at some of their bits and *really *like their prices. For the most part I've been seeing them at about half the price of what my local Rockler is asking for. Are they of comparable quality or are they cheaper for a reason? The pricing seems great and I am very interested, just want to make sure the bits are quality. Any input that any of you have about their bits will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wllm_curran said:


> I have a quick question for some of the more experienced members of the site. I've been checking out Husky's website and like a lot of what I see. I know Mike highly recommends their router plate. :yes4: I've been looking at some of their bits and *really *like their prices. For the most part I've been seeing them at about half the price of what my local Rockler is asking for. Are they of comparable quality or are they cheaper for a reason? The pricing seems great and I am very interested, just want to make sure the bits are quality. Any input that any of you have about their bits will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi Bill - I'm afraid I'm going to need a link. Husky, as near as I can figure, is a Home Depot house brand and I've never seen any router bits there with the Husky name on them. My home depot just carries Freud and Ryobi as far as router bits go.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Surprisingly I have never had a problem with router bits no matter what their cost. Unlike saw blades most router bits don't get that much use. Your best bet is to get a large set and then after you find which ones that you most often reach for get those in a good brand. For me I go to MLCS about 90% of the time. One thing I do is instead of trying to get by with what I have is to buy just what I need when I need it. In the grand scheme of things spending $30 dollars on a bit that makes your project right isn't an awful lot. The benefit to buying specialty bits this way is that you increase your options for future projects.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, that would be Grizzly mounting plates. Is that the brand of bits you are talking about?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Home Depot is headquartered in Atlanta, GA - so we see everything that they sell in my region (Metro Atlanta, GA) in the way of tools. No such "Husky" bits that I can find, just (as John said above) Freud (Diablo) and Ryobi. I've used a few Ryobi bits and if bearing-equipped, they have proven to be unreliable. Diablo's are pretty good for the money. The best bits in my opinion are Katana, but they are not cheap. I noticed Grizzly bits are mentioned above, those are cheap, but also have junky bearings. At Lowe's they carry Bosch bits - which have worked very well in my shop, and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## wllm_curran (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike said:


> Bill, that would be Grizzly mounting plates. Is that the brand of bits you are talking about?


Yes it was, I got to their bits off of the link you posted for their mounting plate. I guess a few hours of hurricane u[ here in New England had a few things in my head a little shaken up. Sorry for the confusion, but I would still love any input people have. Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wllm_curran said:


> Yes it was, I got to their bits off of the link you posted for their mounting plate. I guess a few hours of hurricane u[ here in New England had a few things in my head a little shaken up. Sorry for the confusion, but I would still love any input people have. Thanks.


Hi Bill - I guess you would have had more on your mind than router bits. Glad to see you back online. Hope you and yours made it through OK.

Grizzly seems to have two grades, the green ones and the purple ones. I've got a one of the green ones and a 1/4" shank set of roundovers. I haven't used either very much. The green one is a finger pull and I think I just made one cut with it and decided I didn't like the profile. The roundovers I've used a few times and they seem OK. Haven't used any enough to make much of a conclusion.


----------

